# ILOK Error Message



## ag75 (Jun 29, 2021)

I keep getting this pop up "*Authorization Wire Exception". (See Picture). It just started happening tonight, totally weird. Anyone have any thoughts how how I get these popup to stop interrupting my work flow? 

Thanks!*


----------

